# flottante enceinte de nuages ma vie qu’aucun amour ne délie



## jedna

Hallo mensen,

Ik heb een vraag betreffende Ungaretti's gedicht "Horizon". In dit gedicht, dat ik helaas niet op internet kan vinden, en dat te lang is om hier te mogen kopiëren, zit de soldaat Ungaretti 's nachts in het veld te somberen over zichzelf, zijn situatie, zijn leven. Een van de regels luidt:
_flottante enceinte de nuages ma vie 
qu’aucun amour ne délie_
Ik kan hem natuurlijk vertalen als:
_drijvende heining van wolken mijn bestaan 
dat geen enkele liefde losmaakt                                 _
Maar dat 'drijvende heining' slaat m.i. nergens op. Bovendien...wetende dat Ungaretti zich vaak van een ongewone zinsbouw bedient, zich niets aan de normale woordvolgorde gelegen laat liggen, en daarmee de lezer (en vertaler) meer dan eens op een het verkeerde been zet, en gezien de combinatie van 'enceinte' en 'délie' vraag ik me af, of hij niet zoiets als: enceinte de nuages ma vie (qui est) flottante kan hebben bedoeld.
Nederlands:
_zwanger van wolken mijn vlottend bestaan_ of_ 
vlottend_ (in gedachten komma plaatsen)_ zwanger van wolken mijn bestaan
dat geen enkele liefde baart                                _
of
_vlottend zwanger van wolken mijn leven
dat geen enkele liefde verlost_
evt: _door geen enkele liefde verlost_

Het probleem: Ik kan als vertaling voor 'délier' nergens 'baren' vinden. Bij de Larousse-synoniemen staat onder 'délier' wel 'délivrer', wat vlgs vDale F/N onder meer 'verlossen' dus ahw helpen bij het 'bevallen' betekent. Bij 'délier' vind ik ook: 'werpen' (dieren). Zou iemand die beter thuis is in de finesses van de Franse taal me kunnen zeggen of 'bevallen' en liever: 'baren' tot de mogelijkheden behoort, of dat 'verlossen' de betere keuze is?
Alvast reuze bedankt,
jedna

N.B. In het Duits zou ik 'entbinden' kunnen gebruiken, maar 'ontbinden' heeft bij ons niet de betekenis van baren/bevallen/verlossen.


----------



## bibibiben

Misschien dit:

Aarzelend, zwanger van wolken, (is) mijn bestaan,
door geen enkele liefde verlost (= waarin geen enkele liefde verlossing weet te brengen)

_Aarzelend _kun je waarschijnlijk beter vervangen door _zwevend_. De dichter voelt zich onthecht van alles, zwevend, maar het is geen zweven dat vrij is van zorgen. Althans, zo lijkt het.

Het is wel jammer dat Ungaretti niet al te scheutig is met leestekens. Het blijft daardoor gissen.


----------



## jedna

Goedemiddag bibibiben,

Ontzettend bedankt voor je (hernieuwde) hulp!
Ik had 'bestaan' al veranderd in 'leven' omdat 'bestaan' nu niet meer hoefde te rijmen op 'baart'. (vie + delie).Maar jouw 'zweven' is een geniale verbetering!: (zweven + leven).
Heb het meteen veranderd.
Ben vooral erg blij met je bevestiging van 'verlost'.



bibibiben said:


> Het is wel jammer dat Ungaretti niet al te scheutig is met leestekens. Het blijft daardoor gissen.



In de hele Franse bundel (en in veel van zijn Italiaanse poëzie) is geen enkel leesteken gebruikt, en veel gebruik gemaakt van inspringingen e.d. -dit volgens de in die tijd heersende experimenteerzucht met layout etc. En het komt nog gekker: In een van de langere gedichten 'perfections du noir' maakt hij niet alleen geen gebruik van leestekens; hij zet twee (bij elkaar behorende) teksten naast elkaar, soms hoger, dan weer lager, dan weer op gelijke regelhoogte, gebruikt cursieve en gewone letters, hoofdletters en kleine letters van verschillende grootte door elkaar. E.e.a. (maar minder extreem) als bijv. ook een tijdlang door Paul van Ostaijen gebezigd. Tel daarbij op Ungaretti's hang naar vaak onbegrijpelijke/misleidende woordvolgordes: verwarring compleet

Fijn weekend en vriendelijke groet,
jedna


----------



## bibibiben

Ja, bij het doorpluizen van Ungaretti's gedichten had ik al het gevoel dat hij een hel moet zijn voor vertalers!

Met _délier _zit ik nog wel een beetje in mijn maag. Zo gebruikelijk is het woord ook weer niet, al helemaal niet in de betekenis van _verlossen_. Misschien is _vrijmaken_ bij nader inzien een betere optie. _Losmaken _zou dichter bij het origineel blijven, maar lijkt op de een of andere manier in het Nederlands niet goed te werken.


----------



## jedna

En inmiddels al zo'n beetje 'seize saisons en enfer'.... Maar als het ten slotte weer lukt (soms ook alleen maar dankzij jouw en jullie hulp) geeft dat een enorme voldoening en een prima impuls om door te gaan.

Jammer. 'Verlossen' was mooi geweest ivm met de zwangerschap. En ook in de zin van 'verlos ons van het kwade' (Ungaretti's getourmenteerd bestaan: de wolken).
Ik kwam op de gedachte van 'verlossen' door het synoniem 'délivrer' bij Larousse:Synonymes : délier - Dictionnaire de français Larousse
Bij VDale N/F vond ik onder verlossen: délivrer (verlos ons van het kwade = délivre-nous du mal), en bij vDale F/N onder 'accoucher': verlossen = bij de bevalling helpen.
Maar als 'delier' in die betekenis niet gebruikelijk is, zal ik het met 'vrijmaakt' proberen, en 'leven' weer veranderen in 'bestaan'.

Dank voor je correctie en voor het alternatief


----------



## bibibiben

Ja, _délivrer_ is een mogelijkheid, maar dan wel in de definitie van _libérer quelqu'un de ce qui le lie à quelque chose, l'en dégager_. Je komt dan toch uit op losmaken, vrijmaken, bevrijden in nogal letterlijke zin.


----------



## jedna

Fijn dat je het even uitlegt/mijn interpretatie rechtzet. Mijn Frans is wel aardig op peil, maar voor dergelijk soort nuances schiet het toch tekort. Zal ook nog even aan de slag gaan met 'bevrijden', wie weet, ontstaat er nog iets moois...

Dank!
jedna


----------

